# TROOPER MARK COATES VIDEOS



## DC813 (Jul 5, 2003)

Looking for anyone that has a copy of the in the line of duty video on the Trooper Coates shooting and the video of the interview of his killer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

The firearms range at the State Police academy has this video. The main # is 508-867-1000.


----------

